# Official Memphis @ Seattle Game Thread (11/14/04)



## GNG

<center>* K E Y A R E N A 
Sunday, November 14th, 2004
7:00 CST*










</center>
<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>2 - 4</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>5 - 1</center></td></tr></table>



<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/bonzi_wells.jpg" ALT="Bonzi Wells"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/shane_battier.jpg" ALT="Shane Battier"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/stromile_swift.jpg" ALT="Stromile Swift"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/hubie_brown.jpg" ALT="Hubie Brown"</IMG> </center>

*Notes*
Memphis seeks its third straight win when they travel to the KeyArena tonight to play the surging Seattle Sonics.

The Grizzlies are coming off a 29-point drubbing of the Golden State Warriors, a game that saw five Grizz score in double-digits, led by Pau Gasol's 14.

Memphis is 1-16 in the KeyArena in the series. The lone win came nearly a year ago, when Jason Williams scored 28, including a decisive three-pointer with 10 seconds to go.

*Injured Reserve*
Andre Emmett, Antonio Burks and James Posey are on the injured reserve.


<center>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/luke_ridnour.jpg" ALT="Luke Ridnour"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ray_allen.jpg" ALT="Ray Allen"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rashard_lewis.jpg" ALT="Rashard Lewis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/reggie_evans.jpg" ALT="Reggie Evans"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jerome_james.jpg" ALT="Jerome James"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/nate_mcmillan.jpg" ALT="Nate McMillan"</IMG></center>

*Notes*
After losing their first game to the Los Angeles Clippers, Seattle has rung up five straight wins. Their average margin of victory over their opponents has been by over 20 points.

Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis are averaging 47 ppg combined. Seattle, as a team, scores 101 points per contest.

The Sonics will be without reserve forward Danny Fortson, who is averaging nearly 24 rebounds per 48 minutes. Starter Reggie Evans will get the bulk of the minutes. Evans himself ranks 4th in the league in rebounds per 48 minutes with 17.5.

*Injured Reserve*
Ibrahim Kutulay, Ronald Murray and Vitaly Potapenko are on the injured reserve.


----------



## talula

Should be a good game. Over the last couple of seasons, Memphis and Seattle have really matched up well with the games going down to the wire.


----------



## talula

Also just read that Danny Fortson won't be available tonight. Suspended due to a flagrant foul. Go figure.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Also just read that Danny Fortson won't be available tonight. Suspended due to a flagrant foul. Go figure.


Good news for us, I was realy worried about him killing us on the offensive boards.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Also just read that Danny Fortson won't be available tonight. Suspended due to a flagrant foul. Go figure.


That's a big loss. He's been getting 8 rebounds per game in just 16 minutes. That's insane.

Reggie Evans, as big a scrub as he is otherwise, is also a really good rebounder that we'll have to contend with.

A huge factor in this game is that Seattle no longer has Brent Barry, who used to burn our smaller point guards.


----------



## MemphisX

Well we started this game out like we just met each other.


----------



## GNG

Bonzi got taken to the locker room two minutes into the game with what seemed to be a jammed thumb.

Our defense is horrible in transition right now.

Get Mike Miller out of the game. He can't defend my grandmother.


----------



## GNG

Seattle's transition game is really nice to watch, even if it's killing my team. They've had about four or five 3-1 fastbreaks so far.

Ray Allen is going to have no problems this game.

Bonzi's back.


----------



## GNG

Bodies flying all over the floor. JWill ends up with it and hits the three.

Pau with the nice hook over Jerome James. James has no prayer against Gasol.

Dahntay Jones is in the game.

Radmanovic is in the game, which is normally bad news for us.

Reggie Evans gets a good feed and gets the dunk.

Dahntay hits a three.

20-16, 3:41 left in the first.


----------



## MemphisX

It is funny that the announcers think we are turning the ball over. He doesn't understand they are breaking off our misses.


----------



## GNG

Stromile has turned himself into a heck of a rebounder this year.

Brian Cardinal is playing some nice basketball so far.


----------



## MemphisX

I really love watching NBA games this year, much more free flowing.


Stromile has figured out how to get paid...attack the ball...attack the goal. I am glad we will have no problem paying him.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> It is funny that the announcers think we are turning the ball over. He doesn't understand they are breaking off our misses.


I haven't understood that. We only have three TOs.

Basically, they're just getting rebounds 18 feet away from the basket and have two guys flanking on the other side almost immediately. We just have to get back quicker, which we've improved on with this second unit.

Seattle's just standing around now, and we're ahead after one.


----------



## talula

*End 1st* 
Memphis - 29
Seattle - 27


*Sonics* 
Allen - 11 points
Lewis - 3 rebounds
Ridnour - 4 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol - 8 points
Swift - 3 rebounds
Williams - 3 assists


----------



## MemphisX

Oh yeah. 

Memo to Jerry West:

Please find some team to take Lorenzen Wright from us. I am almost to the point of wanting Jake Tsakalidis to play over him. At least Jake knows he can't score.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Stromile has figured out how to get paid...attack the ball...attack the goal. I am glad we will have no problem paying him.


He's maybe been our most aggressive player this year. A far cry from a few years ago. He's had a reversal in his work ethic, if I had to judge from his playing alone.

Hope we're able to keep him, because he's been really valuable for us this season.


----------



## MemphisX

Brian Cardinal does nothing outstanding. Probably won't make SportsCenter all year, but he rarely makes mistakes and does ALL the little things that help you win.


----------



## GNG

Whoever that Sonic was all but wrestled Shane to the ground trying to set a pick. :upset:


----------



## GNG

36-17 run since midway through the first.

I sometimes wonder if our second unit should be the first unit.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Brian Cardinal does nothing outstanding. Probably won't make SportsCenter all year, but he rarely makes mistakes and does ALL the little things that help you win.


He's just a basketball player. He plays the game the way it was meant to be played.


----------



## MemphisX

Sonics just can't defend. We were missing bunnies early, now they are getting picked apart.


----------



## talula

Mike is really shooting well so far tonight. If he could only do it consistently.


----------



## GNG

Two great finds by JWill lead to two great shots by Miller. Five quick points. Why can't Mike do that more often? He's got the shot, if he ever decides to use it.

This is turning into a dissection.


----------



## GNG

StroShow. Reverse dunk.

58-48, Memphis.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Mike is really shooting well so far tonight. If he could only do it consistently.


I am just happy he hasn't grabbed his lower back this season. Health is most important with him.


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller has caught fire. We're finding him some good looks.

6-8 from downtown as a team. 66 points with 1:45 left in the half.


----------



## Marcus13

This has been a fun game to watch, Both teams are putting points on the board, and Watchign J-Will is always a joy. I wish Fortson was there to pull down some boards though


----------



## GNG

132 total points at the half. This is the kind of basketball I like.

I remember a few years back when the Knicks and Heat couldn't combine for 132 for the whole game.


----------



## talula

*Halftime* 
Memphis - 71
Seattle - 61


*Sonics* 
Allen - 18 points
Lewis - 5 rebounds
Ridnour - 5 assists
Evans - 2 steals
James - 1 block


*Grizzlies* 
Wells/Miller - 12 points
Battier - 5 rebounds
Williams - 5 assists
Battier/Wells/Williams/Cardinal - 1 steal
Wright - 1 block


----------



## Marcus13

While I dont doubt the Grizzlies are going to win- I hope the game stays close because both teams will continue to play hard. This has been a very entertaining game IMO


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> I wish Fortson was there to pull down some boards though


Seattle is missing him. They're mainly just standing around and not boxing out or even jumping for the boards. We're not a good rebounding team, but we're getting more rebounds off pure hustle.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 132 total points at the half. This is the kind of basketball I like.
> 
> I remember a few years back when the Knicks and Heat couldn't combine for 132 for the whole game.


The Nets and Trailblazers combined for 125 points in their game last week, so it's still happening now


----------



## runbmg

Go Sonics!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> The Nets and Trailblazers combined for 125 points in their game last week, so it's still happening now


True. I had tried to block that box score from memory.


----------



## MemphisX

Lorenzen Wright is just worthless.


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Lorenzen Wright is just worthless.


perhaps- he has been bringing in some boards tonight but I am not sure on a normal basis


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller is playing like he's wearing a Magic jersey.

Their shooting has fallen off, while ours has only gotten better.

Our big guys are tearing Evans and James apart.


----------



## talula

Jason Williams just passed Mike Bibby for the Grizzlies all-time assists leader.


----------



## MemphisX

Seems like the game is over. We need to push it up to 30.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Jason Williams just passed Mike Bibby for the Grizzlies all-time assists leader.


Congratulations to Jason. I get unnerved at times with his style, but there's no doubt he's been an impact player here for the past four years.

Good job. :clap:


----------



## MemphisX

They are creeping back into it.


----------



## Dakota

Congratulations Jason Williams!


----------



## GNG

Antonio Daniels has beeng getting a raw deal on the calls this game. :laugh:

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## GNG

100 points!


----------



## talula

*End 3rd* 
Memphis - 100
Seattle - 84


*Sonics* 
Allen - 23 points
Lewis - 8 rebounds
Ridnour - 6 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol - 22 points
Battier - 6 rebounds
Williams - 7 assists


----------



## GNG

They've chipped it down to 9.

We need Gasol in this game. I want to see him play the remainder of the game. Lorenzen Wright is junk.


----------



## GNG

What a pass by Collison..


----------



## MemphisX

GET LORENZEN WRIGHT OUT OF THE GAME!!!!


----------



## GNG

Watson with a three.

Collison with a fast break layup.

Down to 8. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## GNG

Williams
Miller
Battier
Gasol
Swift

That's what I want to see when we come back from the commercial break.


----------



## GNG

Hallelujah, Hubie. I was wondering what it was going to take to get Watson and Wright out of there.

*Someone put a lid on Antonio Daniels*.


----------



## GNG

This sucks.

We're playing awfully, and the officials are being no help.


----------



## talula

Holy poop. I'm having chest pains over here.


----------



## GNG

Miller, Miller, Miller. Please hit this free throw.

I've never seen such a turnaround in scoring. 100 points in three quarters. Then 9 in the next?

It's like Seattle drank "defense juice" after the third, and they haven't missed a shot to boot.


----------



## GNG

Good. Collison's fouled out. He's given Pau major problems.


----------



## GNG

Pau, what the mother****?!


----------



## MemphisX

jeez


----------



## talula

Oh. My. God.


----------



## UKfan4Life

:jawdrop:


----------



## talula

Un****ingbelievable.


----------



## The_Franchise

One of the greatest turnarounds of the season.


----------



## GNG

Pau for three. Take a guess how that one turned out. :|

That's it for me. This team was a joke in the final quarter. 32-11 plus whatever Seattle tacks on from the line.

Pau needs to get mentally tougher, or he's never going to be an All-Star.


----------



## Marcus13

Ah-- I love basketball its not quite over


----------



## UKfan4Life

This seems like Washington all over again.

...Except in the Washington game Pau wasn't dumb enough to take a three pointer. What the hell?


----------



## Marcus13

WE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!* 

118-113!


----------



## GNG

**** that. I'm driving home.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> WE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 118-113!


Seattle fans have their own game thread, do they not? :|


----------



## Yao Mania

the 4th page of this thread should go down as one of the greatest pages in bbb.net history :rofl:

what an amazing game...


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand the emotion, but Seattle fans have their own game thread, do they not? :|


Sorry man- I wasnt trying to disrespect your forum or anything- i swear


----------



## Dakota

Wow. I come back to check on the game, which I was figuring the Grizzlies would be leading by at least 10 or so, to see that they are getting there asses handled in the 4th quarter. Wow. Simply amazing. 


The Sonics are legit people. I'm not too dissapointed by this game, because the Sonics are better then what everyone thinks of them. Ray Allen is just lighting the hell out of every arena he sets foot in. You know his three point percentage on the year? IT's IN THE FREAKING 60's!!!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry man- I wasnt trying to disrespect your forum or anything- i swear


I know. It's no problem.


----------



## talula

That was just ridiculous.

Hubie should give each one of our guys a swift kick to the rear.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> the 4th page of this thread should go down as one of the greatest pages in bbb.net history :rofl:
> 
> what an amazing game...


I don't know about that one. What about the classic posts by established members such as John, BallScientist, and RTFFF, or whatever that guys name is.


----------



## GNG

Anyone want to give me a suggestion on the player of the game?

Pau had the best stats, but player-wise, he was the biggest reason out of the many that we lost.

I'm thinking of giving it to Mike Miller.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Anyone want to give me a suggestion on the player of the game?


Ryan Humphrey and Jake Tsakalidis.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about that one. What about the classic posts by established members such as John, BallScientist, and RTFFF, or whatever that guys name is.


well I was exaggerating, but it's just funny to read their reaction during the Grizz's breakdown (well I know it's not funny of them...). Actually the Bulls' game threads are also a lot of fun to read, I highy recommend following it for a good laugh :laugh:

I honestly have never seen the KeyArena that loud in my life, if that keeps up Seattle might finally actually have a home court advantage!


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> well I was exaggerating, but it's just funny to read their reaction during the Grizz's breakdown (well I know it's not funny of them...). Actually the Bulls' game threads are also a lot of fun to read, I highy recommend following it for a good laugh :laugh:
> 
> I honestly have never seen the KeyArena that loud in my life, if that keeps up Seattle might finally actually have a home court advantage!



Yes, I defiantly agree with you. I'm glad I don't live in Memphis.


*Edit* My fault, the game was in Seattle. It must have been an awesome game to have attended.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> That was just ridiculous.
> 
> Hubie should give each one of our guys a swift kick to the rear.


No he should give himself a swift kick for playing Lorenzen Wright so many minutes.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> No he should give himself a swift kick for playing Lorenzen Wright so many minutes.


The only excuse the players could have for losing that game is if nearly the entire team fell over dead. The Sonics caught fire and the Grizzlies got out-worked and out-hustled in the final quarter.

And I agree that Lorenzen has really been stinking it up out there. But Stromile Swift made a boneheaded play as soon as he came back into the game. He could have taken an easy charge (come to think of it, I really can't recall Stro ever standing his ground rather than going for the block) but instead went for the block and fouled Antonio Daniels. Then he later went for a steal with the shotclock down and fouled Daniels again while we were in the penalty. I would like to see Brian Cardinal at the end of games, personally. At least, he's not likely to make any major mistake.

Not to mention the choke job Pau pulled in the last 90 seconds. And the fact that he managed only three rebounds against the likes of Reggie Evans and Jerome James.

Just a frustrating loss.


----------



## talula

> "I don't know what's wrong with that girl." -- Seattle's Reggie Evans, talking about Griz forward Pau Gasol following the game. Evans was asked about the pair exchanging elbows and heated words in the first half.


Link


----------



## GNG

If this game proved anything, it's that we're still a really young and inexperienced team. It's strange because although we won a lot of tight games last year, including going undefeated in overtime games, we don't know how to stop the bleeding when things go wrong.

Pau Gasol needs to start using his head, for real. This is his fourth year in the league, and he's still whining like a baby when someone plays rough with him. We all know that Reggie Evans is pretty dirty and uses brute strength because he doesn't know how else to play basketball. The players _likely_ know that as well. Play through it. It was one of the most exasperating things I've ever seen in a game when, with 40 seconds remaining, instead of going right at Evans, Pau prances out to the three-point line and launches one up. Unbelievable.

Collison did a great job defending Pau. There's no doubt that Gasol has the skills to drop at least 25 on Collison any given day, but he keeps expecting the refs to do it for him. Gasol's going to the line the fourth-most in the entire league, so it's not like he's not been getting the whistles.

Lorenzen Wright is trash. Stromile played a fantastic game all until the last five minutes, just like the rest of the team. I'd also like to see more of Brian Cardinal at the end of the game, with Pau at center. Cardinal is just flat-out smarter than either one of our centers.

Very aggrevating.


----------



## GNG

Just an aside, this is by far the longest thread in the history of the Grizz board.

This game thread was pretty fun -- too bad we don't have much else to celebrate.


----------

